# Belgians are getting fatter every day!



## Preacher (Nov 24, 2005)

So here's my shot at being different ..

I recently took about 3-4 weeks of the gym to get some work done at home (renovations), but apparently I let my diet slip away a tiny bit to much, 
and now I'm back in FlabbyLand. Darn ..   
I'm nearing my 30's, and apparently my body is in a hurry to get middle-aged  
It's actually quite amazing how a body can change for the worse when compared to how much effort it takes to whip it back in shape!

I've gotten quite lean & mean (as mean as 175 lbs will get you) over the summer, using Venuto's ways (eat good, run, sleep, almost no supps),
so I'm quite convinced that I can go a long way the remaining 4 months of non-cutting. Basically I'm going to do a nearly-clean bulk 
using the same methods that got me in shape over the summer, but cutting back on the cardio side.

I'll be getting a little more protein from my shakes than during summer (convenience), and I'll be on a quite irregular training scheme 
(renovations, irregular working days), but let's make the best of this mess.

Some serious glutamine will be added to my daily mix, because outdoor work in the rain AND heavy training tend to kick my ass.

I'll post pics for reference this week, and I hope to be where I want to be in about 12-16 weeks .. ready for summer-cutting!  

Only thing that bothers me is that I've got to train at 5pm, when the gym is packed with people who wouldn't know a jumping rope 
from a dumbbell instead of with my regular partner at 8, but I'll manage ..

Now, enough   , let's get this goat on the road!


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm 39, and have much the same problems. Once again without permanent work-unsettled situation, and the fat (but not muscle) piling on..........  Sounds like you are doing well though


----------



## grant (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey I'm Belgian too--heritage wise anyway--good luck with your goals!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 28, 2005)

I just found Hank Visser's "Top 10 reasons" for being belgian:

_TOP 10 REASONS FOR BEING BELGIAN

You get to speak three languages, but none of them intelligibly.
If other countries want to fight a war, they will do it in your country.
You can brew drinks out of fruit, and still call it beer.
You are either a.like the Dutch, just less efficient b.like the French, just less romantic c.like the
Germans
*Decent fries. Real mayonnaise. Great chocolate. The best beer.*
No one knows anything about you, except for the Dutch and French and they make
fun of you.
More scandals in a week than any other country in a decade.
You can drive like a maniac on the road and nobody cares
All your famous countrymen are either imaginary, or sex-offenders Face it. It's not really a
country, is it?_

That's funny because it's true! (No, really ..)

So, had my last splurge last night (obligated), watched my best friend down a steak with 250grams of bearnaise-sauce 
(that's hollandaise with wine, sjallots and tarragon for you fat-free people).
I had 6 scampi .. 

So, eating today:

Breakfast:

60 grams of assorted roasted stuff: oats, wheats, rye, barley and flakes (unsugared) with 2% milk,
1 banana and a 40-gram protein shake.

10:00: only a shake, because my early-morning shopping plans were interrupted.
So I got nothing to pass the morning .. damn you hunger-inducing breakfast!

Lunch: 2 chicken-on-a-stick (no idea what you call it - we call it a "brochette") = 300 grams of lean chicken.
200 grams of pasta (wheat) with 100 grams of assorted veggies (raw),
1 80-gram cup of tuna (white).

I've traded in the snickers and stuff with assorted (I really like that word)nuts, so I'm snacking on them during the day, 
as to not go cold turkey on my snacking. I'm also going to throw these into my breakfast bowl.

I can swear the vending machine is calling me whenever I pass by it ..

I'll grab a quick chicken sandwich (yup, the processed-chicken kind) about half an hour before training, 
and try to get my whey and glutamine tonight before going to bed. Haven't decided on supper yet ..

Training will be Chest and Triceps tonight, a little more volume than usual due to the added food.

go me!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 29, 2005)

Today is improvised leg day!

I've got to move about 1500 lbs of OSB-plates to the second floor in order to construct a new floor on the attic ..

tomorrow there's gonna be hell to pay!

That and I'm coming down with a cold


----------



## Preacher (Dec 6, 2005)

Yup, the damn thing broke through .. 39,2°C ..
I'm coughing my lungs outs, throat feels like Jason has had a go at it with sandpaper ..

Took some pics yesterday night, don't know it's the bloating or just fat,
but it looks horrible .. 

Ah well, gotta sit this one out, no good training now ..

Bright side: whey shakes taste the same as McDonalds


----------



## grant (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Preacher, you still around?


----------

